# Florida Hot August Fishing



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbup: Talk about a beautiful fish:

That one is going to be hard to beat. Let's try! 
August in the sunshine state mean warm nights followed by hot, really hot, days.
Great way to cool off before the 'Hot August Fishing' begins:


One thing about Madeira Beach, Florida, there is always plenty to see and do. 
Now! Let's get ready to load the boxes:
Hopefully 'Florida Hot August Fishing' will be good and hot. Only one way to find out. Let's go see!



Tammy time! That's not just meat balls; that's a 'Jersey-Girl' special:

OK! Time to hit our bunks. Rest is essential; after all, we will be fishing most of Friday night and all day Saturday. Fishing the Middle Grounds & vicinity can be extremely challenging. We simply must be at our very best:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Late Friday evening. Let's get started. Nothing like teaching the young to fish. That ear to ear smile says it all:

Snapper time:


What an honor having ladies on the Florida:


Looking good:

Sun-up! Hope the fish are hungry. I know we are:



Omar, that looks like a jack pot contender:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

This is looking good. Really good!

The next generation Hubbard:



Hungry between meals? Never!

This is turning into a major snapper catch. American reds may be out of season, but mangos are making up for it. 

On the 8/4 full moon 44 hour trip we will be fishing a couple of days before the full of the moon. The snapper are going to be on. Hope the 'endangered' American reds give the mangos a chance:

We have been in red snapper the entire trip. Out of season for us:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

The very good eating bar jacks:

Talk about good eating:

Fished next to a commercial 'bandit' boat. In our Florida there is plenty of room, and fish, for everyone. Together we are all stronger:

As the sun goes down...

We can only think of, dream of, one thing:

If you have never tasted our 'jersey girl's' pot roast, you have not tasted pot roast:
Take us home Captain John, home to beautiful Madeira Beach, Florida:

During the hottest parts of the year the bite can be a little slower. Regardless!


My good friend, Mr. Omar Castillo, owner of BIG 'O' custom rods & reels:


Won the snapper jack pot @ 7.2 pounds, as well as the grouper @ 7.6. Looks like those custom rods & reels really work:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

On the 7/21 trip I had the pleasure of photographing one of NOAA's sixteen research vessels, the 274 foot Ronald H Brown:

Thanks to one of Toronto's finest, Mr. John Longo, for providing the following very informing information.
The Ronald H Brown is a global-class research floating laboratory that has studied over 192,000 square miles of far off water ways while visiting 30 ports & 8 foreign countries:










Be sure to 'catch' the short, action packed, video of our trip:

https://youtu.be/2IiU3yzpCbQ

Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## snapper man (Apr 27, 2012)

*Gypsy fishing*

Well that just primed me up to get back out there, great report always look forward to your take on things. We will be back out in a couple of weeks can't wait, good to see sings of life with the water temp all jacked up.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks you sir.
The bite has slowed. However good catches are still available.


----------

